# Λεξικά — αδιατάρακτα κι αλέκιαστα



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Πριν από λίγες μέρες συζητήθηκε στο φόρουμ ο όρος «αδιατάρακτη κοπή μετόν», ο οποίος ως λεκτική κατασκευή λοιδορήθηκε και στο αρχικό μήνυμα και κατόπιν στη συζήτηση που ακολούθησε (βλ. π.χ. #1, #3, #12 εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12031). Ένα θέμα που μάλλον πρέπει να εμπεδώσουμε είναι ότι αυτό που σύμφωνα με τους —συμβατικούς!— κανόνες της γραμματικής μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αντιγραμματική κατασκευή ή ακόμη και ακυρολογία, όταν εδραιώνεται δείχνει πως καλύπτει υπαρκτές —κι ενίοτε επιτακτικές!— ανάγκες της επικοινωνίας. Καμιά φορά μια εκ των υστέρων ρύθμιση ή διόρθωση μπορεί να τακτοποιήσει το θέμα της "αντιγραμματικότητας", αλλά τούτο (δηλ. το εγχείρημα για τακτοποίηση) μπορεί συχνά να είναι ανέφικτο ή πρακτικώς άτοπο.

Πολλοί γραμματικοί, λόγιοι, λεξικογράφοι ή και απλοί εραστές της γλώσσας επί αιώνες επισημαίνουν και καταδικάζουν τέτοιες κουασιμοδόμορφες λέξεις (το 'χω πάθει κι εγώ), αλλά εκείνες (όχι πάντα κι όχι όλες — αλλ' αρκετές για να παθαίνουν/ουμε αλλεργικά σοκ οι λαθολόγοι) επιβιώνουν με πείσμα, εκτοπίζουν άλλες πιο ορθόδοξες κατασκευές και αναγκάζουν τελικά τους κανονιστές να βγάλουν κανόνες οι οποίοι να τις εγκρίνουν.

Εδώ εγώ δεν σκοπεύω να ασχοληθώ με τη νέα σημασία του επιθέτου _αδιατάρακτος _(άλλωστε λινκάρισα το σχετικό νήμα πιο πάνω), αλλά με μια πολύ πιο καθημερινή λέξη η οποία σχηματίστηκε με την ίδια ακριβώς λογική: το επίθετο _*αλέκιαστος*_. Τα λεξικά μας, που συχνότατα δεν παρακολουθούν με ικανά ταχεία απόκριση της σημασιακές μεταβολές των λέξεων και παραμένουν αδιατάρακτα στη διαιώνιση παλιότερων σημασιών που πλέον έχουν εμπλουτιστεί ή υποχωρήσει ή και εξαφανιστεί ακόμη ακόμη, θα δείτε ότι λημματογραφούν το "προφανές":

[ΛΚΝ]
*αλέκιαστος -η -ο* [alék[SUP]j[/SUP]astos] Ε5 : 1. που δεν τον έχουν λερώσει με λεκέδες, που δεν είναι λεκιασμένος: _Ένα καθαρό, αλέκιαστο τραπεζομάντιλο._ 2. (μτφ.) ηθικά άμεμπτος· ακηλίδωτος. [_α-[SUP]1[/SUP] λεκιασ- (λεκιάζω) -τος_]
.
[ΛΝΕΓ 2012]
*α-λέκιαστος*, -η, -ο
.
[Γεωργακάς]
*αλέκιαστος, -η, -ο* [alécjastos] ① unsmirched, undefiled, fleckless, unstained, spotless (syn ακηλίδωτος L, αλέρωτος, ant λεκιασμένος, λερωμένος): αλέκιαστη φορεσιά | αλέκιαστο φόρεμα unstained dress | σημειωματάριο αλέκιαστο | φορούσε τη μαύρη ποδιά του σχολείου της με τ' άσπρο γιακαδάκι τ' αλέκιαστο (Terzakis) ② fig unsullied, clear, spotless (syn άμεμπτος, άσπιλος, άψογος): τα πανιά των καϊκιών ... λευκάζουν στην αλέκιαστη επιφάνεια της θάλασσας (Panagiotop) | ο ουρανός ψηλά έλαμπε τεζαρισμένος κι ~(Terzakis) ⓐ morally, without a slur (stigma), immaculate (syn ακηλίδωτος, αμόλυντος, αστιγμάτιστος, άψογος, τέλειος, τίμιος): έχει την υπόληψή του αλέκιαστη | φτωχός είναι, αλλά το όνομά του είναι αλέκιαστο | (η Kύπρος) όρθια την κράτησε την ψυχή της κι αλέκιαστη (Panagiotop) | τα έστελνε ο προφήτης (τα πλάσματα), για να δοκιμάση αν η καρδιά τους έμενε πάντα καθαρή κι αλέκιαστη (Venezis) [cpd w. *λεκιαστός: λεκιασ-μένος : λεκιάζω]
.
Μα, ειλικρινά τώρα, πιστεύετε ότι οι χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις που πουλάνε αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα κι αλέκιαστα υφάσματα, εννοούν απλώς πως υπόσχονται να σας παραδώσουν τα νεοαποκτηθέντα σας είδη προικός  άσπιλα κι ακηλίδωτα, χωρίς τον παραμικρό λεκέ; Ειλικρινά πιστεύετε πως όταν μιλάμε για αλέκιαστα σεντόνια εννοούμε αυτά που ο παραδοσιακός γαμπρός ελέγχει ενδελεχώς να μην έχουν λεκέδες πριν από την πρώτη νύχτα του γάμου ώστε να πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του «ιματίου των παρθενίων» (Δευτερονόμιον 22, 13-17); :twit:

Μα, αυτό δεν είναι το προφανές για όλα τα τραπεζομάντιλα, σεντόνια κι υφάσματα που αγοράζουμε, πως δηλαδή θα 'ναι εξ ορισμού χωρίς λεκέδες καθότι ολοκαίνουρια;;; Οπότε τι σημαίνει τελικά εδώ το «αλέκιαστα»; Μα, φυσικά, το ότι *δεν λεκιάζουν* (ή, τουλάχιστον, ότι δεν λεκιάζουν εύκολα)! Κι αυτή ακριβώς η σημασία, η πιο διαδεδομένη κι εδραιωμένη σήμερα, παραμένει αλεξικογράφητη — ένα ακόμη λεκεδάκι που κηλιδώνει τις προσδοκίες (κι υποσχέσεις) των λεξικών μας για πληρότητα όσον αφορά το γενικό λεξιλόγιο της καθομιλουμένης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω τότε στην οικογένεια και τις *ανέπαφες συναλλαγές*.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Αφού πιάσαμε αυτό το γαϊτανάκι, ας προσθέσω κι εγώ το ατσαλάκωτο ύφασμα


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Η συλλογή είναι τεράστια, με όλα αυτά τα δίσημα επίθετα που στα αγγλικά τελειώνουν συνήθως είτε σε _-able_ (-_ible_ κτλ.) είτε σε -_ed_.

Καλό παράδειγμα ορισμού (από ΠαπΛεξ):
*απαραβίαστος*
-η, -ο· εκείνος τον οποίο δεν έχει ή δεν μπορεί ή δεν επιτρέπεται να παραβιάσει κανείς («το χρηματοκιβώτιο βρέθηκε απαραβίαστο»· «το απαραβίαστο των επιστολών»).

(1) που δεν έχει πάθει κάτι
(2) που δεν μπορεί να πάθει κάτι
(3) που δεν επιτρέπεται να πάθει κάτι


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2012)

Ομολογώ πάντως ότι όταν διάβασα για τα αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντηλα κτλ. δεν πήγε ο νους μου σε αυτά που δεν λεκιάζουν. Προφανώς είμαι πίσω από την εποχή μου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2012)

Προφανώς. Ακόμα και τα _τραπεζομάντιλα_ τα έγραψες μπαμπινιωτικά. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι αυτή ακριβώς η σημασία, η πιο διαδεδομένη κι εδραιωμένη σήμερα, παραμένει αλεξικογράφητη — ένα ακόμη λεκεδάκι που κηλιδώνει τις προσδοκίες (κι υποσχέσεις) των λεξικών μας για πληρότητα όσον αφορά το γενικό λεξιλόγιο της καθομιλουμένης.



Υπερβάλλεις. Εγώ πρώτη φορά την ακούω αυτήν την έννοια κι από ένα μίνι γκάλοπ που έκανα πριν λίγο, 17 στους 17 δεν είχαν ιδέα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η σημασία.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπερβάλλεις. Εγώ πρώτη φορά την ακούω αυτήν την έννοια κι από ένα μίνι γκάλοπ που έκανα πριν λίγο, 17 στους 17 δεν είχαν ιδέα ότι υπάρχει αυτή η σημασία.



Μάλλον δεν κάνεις παρέα με νοικοκυρές :devil:


----------



## pidyo (Sep 12, 2012)

Καθότι ανεπανόρθωτα ακαμάτης (δηλ. αποφεύγω τον κάματο σε βαθμό που να μην μπορώ να έχω κάματο από τέτοιες δουλειές, για να συνδυάσω τις δυο έννοιες του λήμματος) είχα αναγκαστεί κάποτε να αγοράσω ένα bügelfrei πουκάμισο για μια επίσημη εκδήλωση. Ασιδέρωτο, αλλά με την καλή έννοια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Στην ίδια λογική τού [_α- + αοριστικό θέμα + -ος_] = "μη-δυνάμενος να + ρήμα ǁ μη ευκόλως + μετοχή ενεστώτα ǁ μη-επιδεχόμενος + ουσιαστικό" είναι και ο _απέθαντος_: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?2386-the-undead-οι-απέθαντοι-οι-νεκροζώντανοι.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

*Αδιάβαστος*, αυτός που δεν έχει διαβάσει ο ίδιος αλλά και αυτός που δεν _τον έχει διαβάσει_ ο παπάς.  :s


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> *Αδιάβαστος*, αυτός που δεν έχει διαβάσει ο ίδιος αλλά και αυτός που δεν _τον έχει διαβάσει_ ο παπάς.  :s


Νομίζω πως το αδιάβαστος θα το συμπεριλαμβάναμε εάν αποκτούσε και τη σημασία "αυτός που είναι αδύνατον να διαβαστεί, αυτός που δεν διαβάζεται με τίποτα".


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Γι αυτό το έβαλα γκρι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μάλλον δεν κάνεις παρέα με νοικοκυρές :devil:



Εχμμ... εύλογον;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Μα, ακόμη και με νοικοκυρές να μην κάνει παρέα κάποιος, αν τον ρωτήσεις: «Είδα σήμερα στο σουπερμάρκετ που πουλούσαν "αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα"· εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις ότι ήταν;» θα σου πει μετά από ελάχιστη ή και λίγο παραπάνω σκέψη πως μάλλον θα 'ναι τραπεζομάντιλα που δεν λεκιάζουν εύκολα. Αν τον ρωτήσεις στα ξεκούδουνα αν γνωρίζει τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία του επιθέτου _αλέκιαστος_, το πιο πιθανό είναι να πει όχι, _ακόμη κι αν_ έχει πιάσει με την περιφερειακή του όραση αλέκιαστα είδη σε εμπορικά καταστήματα. Συγκείμενο, παίδες, συγκείμενο — κι όλα ξεκαθαρίζουν. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Εγώ πάντω αλέκιαστα περιμένω να είναι όταν τα αγοράζω τα είδη προικός.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Με την ευκαιρία:
*αχώνευτος *= 1. αυτός που δεν έχει χωνευτεί ακόμα 2. αυτός που δεν χωνεύεται με τίποτα (επομένως δεν πρόκειται να χωνευτεί ποτέ)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, ακόμη και με νοικοκυρές να μην κάνει παρέα κάποιος, αν τον ρωτήσεις: «Είδα σήμερα στο σουπερμάρκετ που πουλούσαν "αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα"· εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις ότι ήταν;»



Η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ότι το σούπερ μάρκετ είναι γελοίο και λέει κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο, πράγμα καθόλου σπάνιο στο μάρκετινγκ.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2012)

nickel said:


> Προφανώς. Ακόμα και τα _τραπεζομάντιλα_ τα έγραψες μπαμπινιωτικά. :)



Μερικές εκδόσεις το έχουν "μαντήλι" και μερικές "μαντίλι", οπότε καλύπτονται όλοι.


----------



## sarant (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα, ακόμη και με νοικοκυρές να μην κάνει παρέα κάποιος, αν τον ρωτήσεις: «Είδα σήμερα στο σουπερμάρκετ που πουλούσαν "αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα"· εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις ότι ήταν;» θα σου πει μετά από ελάχιστη ή και λίγο παραπάνω σκέψη πως μάλλον θα 'ναι τραπεζομάντιλα που δεν λεκιάζουν εύκολα. Αν τον ρωτήσεις στα ξεκούδουνα αν γνωρίζει τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία του επιθέτου _αλέκιαστος_, το πιο πιθανό είναι να πει όχι, _ακόμη κι αν_ έχει πιάσει με την περιφερειακή του όραση αλέκιαστα είδη σε εμπορικά καταστήματα. Συγκείμενο, παίδες, συγκείμενο — κι όλα ξεκαθαρίζουν. :)



Δεν ξέρω, εξακολουθεί να μου είναι ξένη η φράση "πουλάνε αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα" -αν μου το έλεγες, θα απαντούσα "αυτό μας έλειπε να τα πουλάνε λεκιασμένα".


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2012)

sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω, εξακολουθεί να μου είναι ξένη η φράση "πουλάνε αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα" -αν μου το έλεγες, θα απαντούσα "αυτό μας έλειπε να τα πουλάνε λεκιασμένα".


Ακριβώς το ίδιο θα έλεγα κι εγώ :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η πρώτη μου σκέψη θα ήταν ότι το σούπερ μάρκετ είναι γελοίο και λέει κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητο, πράγμα καθόλου σπάνιο στο μάρκετινγκ.


Είπα άλλους να ρωτήσεις κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, όχι τον εαυτό σου!



sarant said:


> Δεν ξέρω, εξακολουθεί να μου είναι ξένη η φράση "πουλάνε αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα" -αν μου το έλεγες, θα απαντούσα "αυτό μας έλειπε να τα πουλάνε λεκιασμένα".


Κι αν σου ζητούσαν να τα ονοματίσεις, πώς θα τα 'λεγες — «μη-ευκόλως κηλιδούμενα»;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι αν σου ζητούσαν να τα ονοματίσεις, πώς θα τα 'λεγες — «μη-ευκόλως κηλιδούμενα»;



Δυσλέκιαστα!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Δυσλέκιαστα!


Χαχα, χτύπησα δυσ%ος στην Πύλη και δεν υπάρχει *ούτε μία* θετική λέξη στο συγκεκριμένο μοτίβο — οπότε τους κατανοώ πλήρως τους μαρκετίστες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κι αν σου ζητούσαν να τα ονοματίσεις, πώς θα τα 'λεγες — «μη-ευκόλως κηλιδούμενα»;


*ανεξιλέκιαστα, *αλεξιλέκεδα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Είπα άλλους να ρωτήσεις κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, όχι τον εαυτό σου!
> 
> 
> Κι αν σου ζητούσαν να τα ονοματίσεις, πώς θα τα 'λεγες — «μη-ευκόλως κηλιδούμενα»;



_*Αλεξικήλιδα*_. Αν δεν σ' αρέσει η αρχαΐζουσα εσάνς, μπορείς να πεις *αντικηλιδωτικά* ή "*που δεν λεκιάζουν εύκολα*". Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει μια τόσο counter-intuitive λέξη για κάτι τόσο ασήμαντο. Ούτε καταλαβαίνω τον φόβο και τρόμο της περίφρασης. Εκτός των άλλων, η λέξη *αλέκιαστα*, με αυτήν την έννοια, είναι παραπλανητική. Υπάρχει λόγος που στα αγγλικά λέγονται stain-resistant και όχι non-staining.


----------



## SBE (Sep 12, 2012)

Αντιλεκεδικά, κατά το αντικολλητικά;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2012)

Κατ' αρχάς, κατανοήστε (κι αποδεχθείτε — δεν είναι δα και τόσο βαρύ) ότι η αγορά έχει ήδη αποφασίσει.
Στη συνέχεια, αναρωτηθείτε τι ακριβώς κάνετε όταν ζητάτε να σας εγκαταστήσουν στο σπίτι μια «απαραβίαστη πόρτα».
Τέλος, αυτά· ο συγκεκριμένος γλωσσικός μηχανισμός δουλεύει είτε μ' εμάς είτε χωρίς εμάς. :)


----------



## Elsa (Sep 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Στη συνέχεια, αναρωτηθείτε τι ακριβώς κάνετε όταν ζητάτε να σας εγκαταστήσουν στο σπίτι μια «απαραβίαστη πόρτα».


Παρόμοιο, οι αδιάρρηκτες πόρτες, κλειδαριές κ.λπ.

Όλα τα παραδείγματα που βρήκαμε, ξεκινάνε με το στερητικό α- τυχαίο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κατ' αρχάς, κατανοήστε (κι αποδεχθείτε — δεν είναι δα και τόσο βαρύ) ότι η αγορά έχει ήδη αποφασίσει.



Δεν το δέχομαι και δεν βλέπω να έχει αποφασίσει η αγορά εκτός κι αν την έμπνευση ενός κατασκευαστή εσύ την ονομάζεις αγορά.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Το λόγιο και σαφές θα ήταν βέβαια «μη κηλιδούμενα», αλλά αν το ζητήσετε στο Γκουγκλ θα το βρείτε να το λέμε εμείς.

Να βάλω τα δύο συναφή λήμματα από το ΛΚΝ, να φανεί όλο το πανόραμα αυτών των επιθημάτων.

*-τος -τη -το* [tos] & *-ητος -ητη -ητο* [itos] & *-ωτος -ωτη -ωτο* [otos] & *-ιστος 1 -ιστη -ιστο* [istos] ανάλογα με το συνοπτικό θέμα του ρήματος από το οποίο σχηματίζονται *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό προπαροξύτονων ρηματικών επιθέτων με στερητική σημασία, συχνά με το στερητικό _α-_ 1· συνήθ. δηλώνει: *1.* ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει για το προσδιοριζόμενο αυτό που εκφράζει ή συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται (δεν υπάρχει αναγκαστικά θετικός τύπος σε _-τός_):_ αχώνευτος· αναρίθμητος,_ που δεν μπορεί να αριθμηθεί· _ασήκωτος· ακανόνιστος._ || _δυσκολοαπόκτητος, ευκολοδίδακτος,_ που δύσκολα, εύκολα αποχτιέται, διδάσκεται·_ αβαθμολόγητος, ανεξήγητος, αψυχολόγητος._ *2.* ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο δεν έχει υποστεί τη διαδικασία, την ενέργεια που συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται· στην περίπτωση αυτή το επίθετο λειτουργεί ως αντίθετο παθητικών μετοχών σε _-μένος:_ _άδετος, ακαλλιέργητος, αμάσητος, ασιδέρωτος, αστέγνωτος, ασφράγιστος, αφορολόγητος, αχτένιστος._ ANT δεμένος, καλλιεργημένος κτλ. 
[αρχ. _-τος_ κυρ. μεταρ. επίθημα παραγωγικό παθ. επιθ.: αρχ. _ἀκίνη-τος, ἄλυ-τος_] 

*-τός -τή -τό* [tós] & *-ητός -ητή -ητό* [itós] & *-ετός -ετή -ετό* [etós] & *-ωτός 2 -ωτή -ωτό* [otós] & *-στός -στή -στό* [stós] & *-ιστός -ιστή -ιστό* [istós] & *-φτός -φτή -φτό* [ftós] & *-χτός -χτή -χτό* [xtós] ανάλογα με το συνοπτικό θέμα του ρήματος από το οποίο σχηματίζονται *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό επιθέτων παράγωγων από ρήματα. *I1.* δηλώνει ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο: *α.* μπορεί να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα: _(υποφέρω) υποφερτός· (απαιτώ) απαιτητός, (αριθμώ) αριθμητός· (επαινώ) επαινετός· (βιδώνω) βιδωτός· (σπάζω) σπαστός· (κουρδίζω) κουρδιστός· (τρίβω) τριφτός· (ρίχνω) ριχτός._ *β.* είναι άξιο γι’ αυτό που εκφράζει το ρήμα, συγκεντρώνει όλα τα στοιχεία για να ισχύσει αυτό που εκφράζει το ρήμα: _αγαπητός, αρεστός, επιθυμητός, μισητός, ποθητός,_ που τον αγαπούν, που αξίζει να τον αγαπούν κτλ. *γ.* γίνεται, ισχύει, λειτουργεί με τον τρόπο που υποδηλώνει η πρωτότυπη λέξη: _(κλαψουρίζω) κλαψουριστός, (συλλαβίζω) συλλαβιστός, (τραβώ) τραβηχτός_. *2.* αποδίδει στο προσδιοριζόμενο ένα μόνιμο και σταθερό διακριτικό του χαρακτηριστικό σε αντίθεση με την παθητική μετοχή σε _-μένος_ του ίδιου ρήματος (με την επιλογή της οποίας εξυπακούεται συνήθ. και δήλωση του ποιητικού αιτίου): _(κομματιάζω) κομματιαστός, (πλέκω) πλεχτός, (σφραγίζω) σφραγιστός, (σχίζω) σχιστός, (χτυπώ)_ _χτυπητός._ || κάποτε καταλήγει να συμπίπτει στη χρήση με την παθητική μετοχή σε _-μένος,_ _-όμενος_ του ίδιου ρήματος, παρόλο που η βασική τους διαφορά εξακολουθεί στην ουσία να υπάρχει: _(επιτρέπω) επιτρεπτός - επιτρεπόμενος, (σκαλίζω)_ _σκαλιστός - σκαλισμένος._ *3.* σε περιφραστική παθητική σύνταξη: _γίνεται δεκτό / αντιληπτό_ κτλ., το δέχονται _/_ το αντιλαμβάνονται κτλ. *II.* με ουσιαστικοποίηση ενός από τα τρία γένη του επιθέτου: _ο συρτός· η μπηχτή, τρυπητή· το βραστό, πλεχτό,_ _υφαντό_. 
[αρχ. & λόγ. < αρχ. _-τός_ κυρ. μεταρ. επίθημα παραγωγικό επιθ.: αρχ. _ἀριθμη-τός_ `που μπορεί να μετρηθεί΄, ελνστ. _σφραγισ-τός,_ αρχ. _πλεκ-τός,_ ελνστ. (μετον.) _μεταξ-ωτός_ -φτός: ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [pt > ft] -χτός: ανομ. τρόπου άρθρ. [kt > xt] ] 


Άσκηση για να περνάει η ώρα: σε ποια από τις παρακάτω τρεις κατηγορίες θα λέγατε ότι ανήκει καθένα από τα ακόλουθα επίθετα;
(1) που δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα (από το οποίο παράγεται το επίθετο), π.χ. _απίστευτος_.
(2) που δεν έχει δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα (από το οποίο παράγεται το επίθετο), π.χ. _άλουστος_.
(3) και 1 και 2, π.χ. _η ύλη είναι άφθαρτη / άφθαρτος πολιτικός_.

*αδάμαστος, αδέκαστος, αδιαπέραστος, αδιόριστος, ακαθάριστος, ακαθόριστος, ακάλεστος, ακατέργαστος, ακούραστος, αλησμόνητος, αλύγιστος, ανεφάρμοστος, απροσάρμοστος, ασύλληπτος, αχτένιστος*.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 13, 2012)

nickel said:


> Άσκηση για να περνάει η ώρα: σε ποια από τις παρακάτω τρεις κατηγορίες θα λέγατε ότι ανήκει καθένα από τα ακόλουθα επίθετα;
> (1) που δεν μπορεί να δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα (από το οποίο παράγεται το επίθετο), π.χ. _απίστευτος_.
> (2) που δεν έχει δεχτεί την ενέργεια που εκφράζει το ρήμα (από το οποίο παράγεται το επίθετο), π.χ. _άλουστος_.
> (3) και 1 και 2, π.χ. _η ύλη είναι άφθαρτη / άφθαρτος πολιτικός_.
> ...



Χειρότερα: σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το αβάδιστος (απ' όπου το αβάδιστα των αγγελιών);


----------



## Marinos (Sep 13, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Χειρότερα: σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το αβάδιστος (απ' όπου το αβάδιστα των αγγελιών);



Στην κατηγορία _Ααβόρα_, ή: _θα μπω πρώτος στη σελίδα πάση θυσία_.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 13, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Χειρότερα: σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει το αβάδιστος (απ' όπου το αβάδιστα των αγγελιών);





Marinos said:


> Στην κατηγορία _Ααβόρα_, ή: _θα μπω πρώτος στη σελίδα πάση θυσία_.



Και κάτω από το _Άατος_


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2012)

*Ακατανόητο*, *ακατάληπτο *και *ασύλληπτο *μου φαίνεται να έχεις στην ντουλάπα σου *αφόρετα *πουκάμισα. Ειδικά εκείνα με τα λουλούδια είναι τόσο λευκά και λαμπερά, που τα άνθη μοιάζουν *αμάραντα*. Σου πάνε πολύ και σίγουρα σε βοηθούν να εισέρχεσαι στο *άβατον *της καρδιάς της. :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 13, 2012)

Ας μην ξεχάσουμε το ασταμάτητος, τη λατρεμένη λέξη των αθλητικογράφων.


----------



## sarant (Sep 13, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Είπα άλλους να ρωτήσεις κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο, όχι τον εαυτό σου!
> 
> 
> Κι αν σου ζητούσαν να τα ονοματίσεις, πώς θα τα 'λεγες — «μη-ευκόλως κηλιδούμενα»;



Που δεν λεκιάζουν.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2012)

Ακηλίδωτα, σαράντ; Άσπιλα, αμόλυντα; :)


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Να βάλω τα δύο συναφή λήμματα από το ΛΚΝ, να φανεί όλο το πανόραμα αυτών των επιθημάτων.
> 
> *-τος -τη -το* [tos] & *-ητος -ητη -ητο* [itos] & *-ωτος -ωτη -ωτο* [otos] & *-ιστος 1 -ιστη -ιστο* [istos] ανάλογα με το συνοπτικό θέμα του ρήματος από το οποίο σχηματίζονται *:* επίθημα για το σχηματισμό προπαροξύτονων ρηματικών επιθέτων με στερητική σημασία, συχνά με το στερητικό _α-_ 1· συνήθ. δηλώνει: *1.* ότι δεν μπορεί να ισχύσει για το προσδιοριζόμενο αυτό που εκφράζει ή συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται (δεν υπάρχει αναγκαστικά θετικός τύπος σε _-τός_):_ αχώνευτος· αναρίθμητος,_ που δεν μπορεί να αριθμηθεί· _ασήκωτος· ακανόνιστος._ || _δυσκολοαπόκτητος, ευκολοδίδακτος,_ που δύσκολα, εύκολα αποχτιέται, διδάσκεται·_ αβαθμολόγητος, ανεξήγητος, αψυχολόγητος._ *2.* ότι το προσδιοριζόμενο δεν έχει υποστεί τη διαδικασία, την ενέργεια που συνεπάγεται το ρήμα από το οποίο παράγεται· στην περίπτωση αυτή το επίθετο λειτουργεί ως αντίθετο παθητικών μετοχών σε _-μένος:_ _άδετος, ακαλλιέργητος, αμάσητος, ασιδέρωτος, αστέγνωτος, ασφράγιστος, αφορολόγητος, αχτένιστος._ ANT δεμένος, καλλιεργημένος κτλ.
> [αρχ. _-τος_ κυρ. μεταρ. επίθημα παραγωγικό παθ. επιθ.: αρχ. _ἀκίνη-τος, ἄλυ-τος_]
> ...


Στην καίρια αυτή υπόμνηση του nickel να προσθέσω, σχετικά με τη φράση του πρώτου λήμματος του ΛΚΝ για το επίθημα -τος που λέει [στην τρίτη αράδα] "συχνά με το στερητικό _α-_", την περίπτωση το στερητικό α- να μην προστίθεται, αν ο θετικός τύπος αρχίζει ο ίδιος από α-: *ανεβατό ψωμί, ανέβατο ψωμί· ανοιχτό κιβώτιο, άνοιχτο κιβώτιο.*


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

Το "αδιάθετος" μπαίνει σ' αυτή τη συζήτηση;

Αδιάθετος:
1) αυτός που πεθαίνει χωρίς διαθήκη.
2) αυτός που δεν έχει διατεθεί, απούλητος, αχρησιμοποίητος.
3) άρρωστος, δεν έχει (καλή) διάθεση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Η σημασία (2), δηλ. αυτός που δεν έχει διατεθεί, είναι η μια περίπτωση. Το _αδιάθετος_ δεν έχει σημασία «που δεν μπορεί να διατεθεί».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν το δέχομαι και δεν βλέπω να έχει αποφασίσει η αγορά εκτός κι αν την έμπνευση ενός κατασκευαστή εσύ την ονομάζεις αγορά.


Είναι προφανές ότι μάλλον δεν βγαίνεις συχνά για τέτοιου είδους ψώνια. :)



sarant said:


> Που δεν λεκιάζουν.


Sarant, στο μάρκετινγκ είναι σημαντικό το βασικό πωλησιακό χαρακτηριστικό να προηγείται και να κάνει δυναμική εντύπωση. Και να είναι όσο πιο ολιγόλεκτο γίνεται. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Sarant, στο μάρκετινγκ είναι σημαντικό το βασικό πωλησιακό χαρακτηριστικό να προηγείται και να κάνει δυναμική εντύπωση. Και να είναι όσο πιο ολιγόλεκτο γίνεται. :)



Ναι, φοβερή και δυναμική εντύπωση το "αλέκιαστο".


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, φοβερή και δυναμική εντύπωση το "αλέκιαστο".



Elle, you're not their target group


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Elle, you're not their target group




Λες; Εσένα δηλαδή σού προκαλεί καταναλωτική εντύπωση με την απαστράπτουσα δυναμική της; :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λες; Εσένα δηλαδή σού προκαλεί καταναλωτική εντύπωση με την απαστράπτουσα δυναμική της; :)[/COLOR]



Αν ήμουν μητέρα με μικρά παιδιά που κάνουν τα πάντα σύχριστα όποτε παλουκώνονται να φάνε, ναι, θα μου έκανε πολύ ευχάριστη και ευπρόσδεκτη εντύπωση.
Ακόμα και που _δεν_ είμαι, έχω δύο από δαύτα τα μαραφέτια. Και δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο πρακτικά (και τα συγκεκριμένα πολύ καλόγουστα) είναι.
Ergo -it works!


----------



## Earion (Nov 5, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *ανεξιλέκιαστα, *αλεξιλέκεδα



Καθυστερημένη έμπνευση, τη βάζω για να υπάρχει: *αλεξίσπιλα*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 5, 2012)

Όσον αφορά πάντως το θέμα που γενικότερα τέθηκε με την ομάδα {απαραβίαστος, αδιάρρηκτος, άφθαρτος, αλέκιαστος, ατσαλάκωτος, ανέπαφος, αχώνευτος, ανεφάρμοστος κλπ}, νομίζω ότι το εντοπίζω και στο ουσιαστικοποιημένο θηλυκό *αναπάντητη *(ενν. κλήση στο κινητό). Στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) λημματογραφείται ως εξής:*αναπάντητη *(η) κλήση προς κινητό τηλέφωνο που δεν απαντήθηκε: _όταν φτάσεις, κάνε μου μια αναπάντητη_.​Να σημειώσω ωστόσο ότι (κι εδώ είναι που κάνει λάθος το ΛΝΕΓ) όταν λέμε «θα σου κάνω αναπάντητη» δεν εννοούμε ούτε ότι η κλήση δεν έχει απαντηθεί ακόμα (όπως στο «μου έμειναν δύο γράμματα αναπάντητα») ούτε ότι δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί (π.χ. «τα μεγάλα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα») ούτε ότι αρνήθηκε ο λήπτης να προσφέρει απάντηση (λ.χ. «οι προκλήσεις έμειναν αναπάντητες»), αλλά ότι αποτελεί το βασικό χαρακτηριστικό της συγκεκριμένης κλήσης το γεγονός ότι έχει σχεδιαστεί για να ΜΗΝ απαντιέται, δεν θέλουμε να απαντιέται (_τυπική βλάβη το να ξεχαστεί ο άλλος και ν' απαντήσει, οπότε κι εμείς να τον κράξουμε αγρίως_), ότι γνωρίζουμε από πριν το ότι δεν πρόκειται να απαντηθεί (κι αυτό μάλιστα είναι που μας είναι χρήσιμο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση).
Όπως εγκαθιστούμε μια «απαραβίαστη» κλειδαριά για να μην παραβιαστεί, όπως φοράμε ένα «αλέκιαστο» πουκάμισο για να μην λεκιαστεί, έτσι και κάνουμε μια «αναπάντητη» κλήση για να μην απαντηθεί.
[ΣτΖ: Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει τη λ. _αναπάντητη_.]


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Bull's eye. (Να φτιάξουμε εικονίδιο για τα πολύ εύστοχα σημειώματα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν το δέχομαι...


Αν οι κυρίες που ψωνίζουν αλέκιαστα τραπεζομάντιλα το δέχονται, νομίζω ότι δεν έχει καμιά σημασία αν εσύ δεν το δέχεσαι. Αρκεί να μην γίνεις πωλητής στο μαγαζί που τα πουλάει. 




Hellegennes said:


> ...και δεν βλέπω να έχει αποφασίσει η αγορά εκτός κι αν την έμπνευση ενός κατασκευαστή εσύ την ονομάζεις αγορά.


Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ένας μόνο κατασκευαστής, αλλά νομίζω πως δεν έχει σημασία αυτό. Σημασία έχει πόσο εκτεταμένη χρήση έχει η λέξη, κι αυτό δεν ξέρω πώς το αξιολογούμε. Υπάρχει κανένα νήμα που να συζητήθηκε το πώς κρίνουμε αν μια λέξη χρήζει λεξικογράφησης;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Δεν ακούω τίποτα. Θα οργανώσω διαμαρτυρία έξω από τα αλεκιαδάδικα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Υπάρχει κανένα νήμα που να συζητήθηκε το πώς κρίνουμε αν μια λέξη χρήζει λεξικογράφησης;


Όχι, αν και κάθισα πολλές φορές στο γραφείο μου με κάθε καλή πρόθεση να το ξεκινήσω. Προς το παρόν, πρόσθεσα κάτι εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5565-Οι-νεολογισμοί-της-Ακαδημίας&p=165208#post165208


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2012)

*άχαστος*, _άχαστη_, _άχαστο_
*1. *αυτός που δεν χάνεται ή που δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί με τίποτα *2. *αυτός που δεν πρέπει να τον χάσει κάποιος
ΣτΖ: Λέξη με πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα, την οποία προς το παρόν την έχουν χάσει τα λεξικά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 26, 2012)

αβύθιστος -η -ο [avíθistos] Ε5 : που δεν έχει βυθιστεί, δεν έχει βουλιάξει ή που από τη φύση του δε βουλιάζει· αβούλιαχτος.

[α- 1 βυθισ- (βυθίζω) -τος] 

ΛΚΝ. Οι παρατηρητικοί θα δούνε ότι υπάρχει κάποια ειδοποιός διαφορά ανάμεσα σε όλα αυτά και στο _αλέκιαστο_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Ε, βοήθα όμως λίγο και τους μη παρατηρητικούς!


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Άπαρτος, απόρθητος, αδιάβροχος, αβύθιστος, άτρωτος, άθραυστος, αλύγιστος... το κοινό τους είναι ότι αποτελεί απόλυτη ανάγκη να διατηρήσουν την ιδιότητά τους, αλλιώς bye bye. Η ιδιότητα είναι απόλυτη. Αν ένα αβύθιστο πλοίο βυθιστεί, παύει να είναι λειτουργικό. Το ίδιο και για όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Η ιδιότητα, πάλι, ενός υφάσματος είναι να λεκιάζεται και να πλένεται συνέχεια. Δεν καταστρέφεται τίποτα, δεν αλλοιώνεται η βασική του λειτουργία. Γιατί είναι σημαντικό αυτό; Γιατί όταν λες "αλέκιαστος", το μυαλό σου αυτόματα πάει σε ένα ύφασμα που αυτήν την στιγμή βρίσκεται στην φυσιολογική κατάσταση Α, από τις δυο πιθανές. Δηλαδή, σε αντίθεση με όλα τα άλλα, έχει δύο λειτουργικές καταστάσεις και η μία απ' αυτές είναι να είναι αλέκιαστο. Αν χρησιμοποιήσεις την ίδια λέξη για μια οριστική ιδιότητα, γίνεται counterintuitive (πώς το είπαμε αυτό στα ελληνικά;).

Υπάρχουν κι άλλες παρόμοιες λέξεις αλλά είναι αόριστες: άπαιχτος, αχτύπητος, απίθανος.


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν ένα αβύθιστο πλοίο βυθιστεί, παύει να είναι λειτουργικό.


Με αυτό συμφωνώ.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Εάν ένα _οποιοδήποτε _πλοίο βυθιστεί, παύει να είναι λειτουργικό! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> *άχαστος*, _άχαστη_, _άχαστο_
> *1. *αυτός που δεν χάνεται ή που δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί με τίποτα *2. *αυτός που δεν πρέπει να τον χάσει κάποιος
> ΣτΖ: Λέξη με πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα, την οποία προς το παρόν την έχουν χάσει τα λεξικά.


Το πρότυπο για τα _άχαστος _κ.τ.ό. είναι τελικά πολύ παλιό, όπως επιβεβαιώνεται από το _*άσωστος*_ "αυτός που δεν σώζεται ή που δεν μπορεί να γλιτώσει με τίποτα" — λέξη ήδη ελληνιστική.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Θυμήθηκα ότι άλυτο μένει το πρόβλημα με τη _φυγοκέντριση_ και το ρήμα του.
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10044-φυγόκεντρες-δυνάμεις

Στα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, Μείζον, ΠαπΛεξ, Πάπυρος) υπάρχει μόνο η *φυγοκέντριση*, Βικιπαίδεια και Wiktionary θέλουν _φυγοκέντρωση_. Για το ρήμα μαίνεται η διαμάχη μεταξύ _φυγοκεντρώ_ και _φυγοκεντρίζω_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά παθαίνει όταν έχει τρισχιλιετείς γλώσσες και παρεμβάσεις της καθαρεύουσας. Κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσει και για την Ελλάδα να αποκτά νόημα η γκουγκλοστατιστική, γιατί αποτελεί το καλύτερο γραπτό τεκμήριο της καθημερινής ομιλίας της πλειοψηφίας.



Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η σχέση της λεξικογραφίας με τα ηλεκτρονικά σώματα κείμενων είναι πρόσφατη και στην Ελλάδα μελλοντική.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Θυμήθηκα ότι άλυτο μένει το πρόβλημα με τη _φυγοκέντριση_ και το ρήμα του.
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10044-φυγόκεντρες-δυνάμεις
> 
> Στα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, Μείζον, ΠαπΛεξ, Πάπυρος) υπάρχει μόνο η *φυγοκέντριση*, Βικιπαίδεια και Wiktionary θέλουν _φυγοκέντρωση_. Για το ρήμα μαίνεται η διαμάχη μεταξύ _φυγοκεντρώ_ και _φυγοκεντρίζω_.


Πολλοί όμως είμαστε και εμείς που γράφουμε «φυγοκέντρηση», και προφανώς ψηφίζουμε «φυγοκεντρώ».


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Πολλοί όμως είμαστε και εμείς που γράφουμε «φυγοκέντρηση», και προφανώς ψηφίζουμε «φυγοκεντρώ».


Συγγνώμη που δεν τα επανέλαβα — έχω ήδη αναφερθεί στην υπεροχή τους στο κύριο νήμα.




nickel said:


> Σε κάποια λεξικά (π.χ. ΠαπΛεξ, ΛΚΝ, Αντίστροφο) θα βρούμε το ουσιαστικό _*φυγοκέντριση*_:
> *φυγοκέντριση *η *:* διαδικασία κατά την οποία εφαρμόζεται, αξιοποιείται η φυγόκεντρη δύναμη σε διάφορους μηχανισμούς, συσκευές κτλ. για ορισμένους σκοπούς: _Mε τη φυγοκέντριση επιτυγχάνεται ο διαχωρισμός ορισμένων στερεών συστατικών που περιέχονται σε ένα υγρό σώμα. Στέγνωμα των ρούχων με φυγοκέντριση_. [λόγ. _φυγοκεντρ(ικός) -ισις _> _-ιση _μτφρδ. γαλλ. centrifugation] (ΛΚΝ)​
> Ωστόσο, στο διαδίκτυο θα ανακαλύψουμε ότι είναι διπλάσιες οι χρήσεις του ουσιαστικού _*φυγοκέντρηση*_ από τη _*φυγοκέντριση*_. Ελάχιστοι χρησιμοποιούν τον όρο _*φυγοκέντρωση*_.
> 
> ...



Βλέπω ωστόσο ότι η Βικιπαίδεια είχε παλιά _φυγοκέντρηση_ και το έκανε έκτοτε _φυγοκέντρωση_. Πρέπει να δούμε τη σχετική συζήτηση εκεί.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 18, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συγγνώμη που δεν τα επανέλαβα — έχω ήδη αναφερθεί στην υπεροχή τους στο κύριο νήμα.


Ήμουν σίγουρος ότι το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει, αλλά το θεώρησα ζήτημα τιμής να το επαναλάβω


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2018)

Zazula said:


> *άχαστος*, _άχαστη_, _άχαστο_
> *1. *αυτός που δεν χάνεται ή που δεν πρόκειται να χαθεί με τίποτα *2. *αυτός που δεν πρέπει να τον χάσει κάποιος
> ΣτΖ: Λέξη με πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα, την οποία προς το παρόν την έχουν χάσει τα λεξικά.



ΧΛΝΓ: 
άχαστος, -η, -ο: επίθ. προφ. (κυρίως στην ποδοσφαιρική αργκό) που δεν χάνει ή που δεν μπορεί, δεν πρέπει να χαθεί: _άχαστη ομάδα_ ||_ άχαστη ευκαιρία, άχαστο γκολ_

ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2018)

Πολύ κοινή (ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει ως παραδειγματική) η φράση "έχασε τα άχαστα"


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2018)

sarant said:


> Πολύ κοινή (ίσως θα έπρεπε να μπει ως παραδειγματική) η φράση "έχασε τα άχαστα"



Τελευταίο παράδειγμα στο λήμμα του ΜΗΛΝΕΓ: _Είναι γνωστός χασογκόλης, αλλά ειδικά σήμερα έχασε τα άχαστα! :)_


----------

